

Windows Phone sales have quadrupled on strength of new hardware, software - Reltair
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/11/28/windows-phone-sales-have-quadrupled-when-compared-to-2011s-holiday-season/

======
fumar
I am biased. I want Windows Phone to succeed. Mobile OS's in their current
state, make me feel like its a two party system. I really want more options as
a consumer.

I realized recently, that I use my phone to its max potential. And, the same
goes to every phone before that. What I am trying to say is. If my phone can
email, take pictures, open spreadsheets, I will. There more it can do the more
I will work from it. The Galaxy Nexus has allowed me to read books and write
blog posts. I have connected it to a monitor and a mouse.

I would love my next phone to be a great mobile computing device. Competition
should speed up mobile's computational abilities.

------
AutoCorrect
I'm biased, I want them to fail. I want to see Microsoft marginalized and put
in a corner, where they can never again wield the power over industry the way
they did in the 90's and early oughts. If you want more options as a consumer,
don't vote with your money for Microsoft.

